# Bourke's Parakeets



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

One more pick, could not resist! LOL! Some of my Bourke's Parakeets.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

I have three of those myself , they are very prolific if you let them be but they are very flighty birds to say the least  very pretty


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Flighty is not how i see them LOL! I am sitting at the Comp. desk, and three of them are about a foot from my head, and the cage is 3' round, by 4 foot high, and none are tamed birds Dave


----------

